# Eca



## chetanb (Sep 16, 2015)

Dear Sir/Madam,

Please guide.

My wife has done BSC in computer science 3 yrs degree from there she got job in Tech Mahindra, while working in the tech mahindra she has been selected to enroll for a Integrated degree course offered by BITS PILANI 4 yrs integrated Engineering + MS degree course.

Now could any one suggest me to what degree should we choose to get an ECA done, or both the degree needs to taken ECA completion.

Thanks & Regards


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Is her first degree even considered equivalent to a Canadian degree? If not, the second one won't matter either.


----------



## chetanb (Sep 16, 2015)

Yes, her first degree considered in Canadian degree. But in WES, there is only 3 yrs for MS. Whereas her MS (Software Engg) was of duration of four years. How we will proceed in that case?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

chetanb said:


> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> Please guide.
> 
> ...


If your wife wants credit for both qualifications, then she will have to have both evaluated. How can WES evaluate a qualification that they've not seen the paperwork for? I could say that I have a BA in Literature from Harvard and a MFA Yale, but unless I have the paperwork from Harvard and Yale to give to WES, then there's no way that they can a) verify that I actually do have those degrees and b) tell the Canadian government that they are in fact equivalent to a Canadian BA and MFA.

If your wife just wants credit for the BSc, then she only needs to send in the BSc paperwork. If she wants credit for the MSc, then she'll need to complete the MSc course and send in paperwork for that degree as well.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

chetanb said:


> Yes, her first degree considered in Canadian degree. But in WES, there is only 3 yrs for MS. Whereas her MS (Software Engg) was of duration of four years. How we will proceed in that case?



Master's degrees do not take four years in Canada, they take one or two years. They most certainly do not take four years unless the student is attending part-time or has some sort of serious problem with completing the degree requirements.


----------



## chetanb (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi, Could you tell us that if we send both the degree to WES for evaluation and they would select the right one according to Canadian degree equivalent and discard the wrong one which does not match.

Or 

If her master degree is not matching with the criteria would they be giving a score only for bachelor degree( first degree).

One more question?

Do we have to separately register in the WES. If we want to get extra points of mine as a co applicant?

As my wife is a primary applicant and i would be a co applicant.


----------



## chetanb (Sep 16, 2015)

Please answer my querry, someone please?


----------

